# WYSIWYG HTML Editor als Eclipse Plug-In



## Gonzo17 (9. Okt 2009)

Hallihallo,

ich würde gerne einen WYSIWYG HTML Editor in meine RCP Anwendung einbauen. Der sollte kostenlos und frei verwendbar sein. Ich hab da garkeine großen Anforderungen, er sollte lediglich die standardmässigen HTML-Komponenten wie Buttons und Textfelder beherrschen, damit man sich eine kleine Oberfläche zusammenbasteln kann. 

Ich bin da schon auf den Web Page Editor vom WTP Project aufmerksam geworden, der ist eigentlich genau das, was ich suche. Ich habe aber Probleme ihn zu integrieren und vor allem so zu integrieren, dass ich nur diesen Editor und nicht das halbe WTP Project in meiner RCP Anwendung habe. Kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Alternativ könnte ich auch einen anderen Editor verwenden, aber da habe ich das Problem, dass ich nichts finde, was halbwegs gescheit läuft und gleichzeitig nichts kostet. Hat jemand nen Tipp? Ich denke der Vorteil bei einem solchen Editor wäre, dass ich wirklich nur diesen in meiner Anwendung habe, weil da eben sonst nichts im Plug-In ist. 

Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand Rat geben könnte. 

Edit: Den Web Page Editor hab ich jetzt zumindest soweit einbauen können, dass er aufgerufen wird. Allerdings sieht er nicht so dolle aus wie sonst (Palette rechts hat keine Items, sondern Tags ???:L) und es gibt ne ClassCastException, weil ich FileStoreEditorInput nutze, er aber FileEditorInput möchte. Das Problem ist aber, dass meine Dateien eben im Dateisystem liegen und nicht in einem Eclipse-Projekt (welche ich so in meiner RCP Anwendung nämlich garnichtmehr habe). Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Okt 2009)

Ich hab den genauen namen des Bundles vergessen, aber EPF hat AFAIR einen HTML Editor den man getrennt von den anderen EPF Bundles installieren kann. Ob er mit einem IFileStore umgehen kann, weiß ich aber nicht, musst du selbst schauen. Der Editor ist nett, aber unterstützt nur einen HTML Subset (Headings, Tabellen, Listen, das übliche eben.).
Ich meine ich habe irgendwo auch noch einen RCP Build rumfliegen der den EPF Editor enthält, falls ich dran denke schaue ich mal nach.


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Okt 2009)

Wäre cool, wenn du da mal nachschaun könntest. Ich hab mal EPF geladen und mir das angeschaut, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix, wenn ich ne HTML-Datei öffne. Und hab auch an keiner Stelle sonst nen HTML-Editor gefunden. Bin wahrscheinlich nur wieder zu blind. :bahnhof:


----------



## Gonzo17 (14. Okt 2009)

*schieb*

Also das mit dem Editor von dem WTP Project bekomm ich nicht gebacken. Kennt keiner ne Alternative oder weiss, wie genau ich bei EPF den HTML-Editor bekomme?


----------



## GastWildcard (19. Okt 2009)

Das Feature heißt org.eclipse.epf.richtext.feature und lässt sich ohne den Rest von EPF verwenden


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Okt 2009)

Danke, ich hab jetzt auch mehr dazu gefunden und mir ihn mal in Aktion im EPF Composer betrachtet. Wie ich den nun selbst einbinden kann ist mir etwas schleierhaft, ich bekomme das nicht richtig gebacken. Ich möchte einfach nur ein neues Fenster aufgehen lassen, in dem dann diese Komponente, also der Editor, drin ist. Ist das dafür überhaupt geeignet oder wie könnte man diesen HTML-Editor einbauen?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Okt 2009)

Ja, genauso haben wir den auch embedded, allerdings darf ich dir dafür keinen Quellcode geben wegen Copyright und so...


----------

